# ineinander überlaufen



## boyakasha (6. April 2002)

Wie macht man es, wenn man zwei bilder ineinander überlaufen will?
Habe sowas schon mal bei http://www.nulldesign.de 
gesehen und wollte wissen wie das geht.

Boyakasha


----------



## Xenius (6. April 2002)

Mit Masken zum Beispiel, oder Transparent/Farbigen Farbverläufen.  

( Hoffentlich hab ich dich richtig verstanden  )


----------



## shithead (6. April 2002)

ein tipp:
1. bild 1 unten, unverändert
1.1 -bild 2: maske drauf, strg+i auf die maske anwenden 
1.2 -dann airbrushwerkzeug und mit weiss auf die schwarze maske malen, mit "großer" spitze, also auf keinen fall unter 50, außer es sind sehr kleine bilder

2. 
maske auf bild 2 und dann mit dem verlaufs werkzeug farbe->transparent wählen und soviel faden wie du willst

cya


----------



## soraxdesign (6. April 2002)

benutzen und "masken" eingeben bzw. im ps handbuch nachschlagen.

N.S.: F1 hilft auch oft


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. April 2002)

*1. <a href="http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images_black/top_search.gif" border="0" alt=""></a>

2. Handbuch lesen

3. ÜBEN
* 

4. Ebennenmodis: Ineinanderkopieren, Luminanz, etc. oder per Ebenmasken und Farberverläufe


----------



## boyakasha (7. April 2002)

Danke an alle!
Hab es endlich auch geschaft!

Boyakasha


----------

